

Curiosity Mount Sharp Photo - littlesparkvt
http://spaceindustrynews.com/curiosity-mount-sharp-photo/1015/

======
jakeonthemove
Maybe after the main objectives are completed, NASA could recover some of the
money by drawing people/companies' names/logos on the ground, then taking
pictures and sharing them online :-)

~~~
bobbles
"Click here to promote your status update on the surface of Mars ($100000)"

------
asadotzler
Color corrected? I think they mean "colorized". Hazcams don't have multiple
color filters, just a red bandpass centered around 650 nm. Any color here is
basically manufactured.

------
nitrogen
They colorized the wheels and sky, too, rather than separating them for more
realism. I like mine better[0] ;), but a lot of people dislike that I used
Earth's sky color instead of the more boring Martian reddish brown.

[0] [http://nitrogen.posterous.com/curiositys-view-of-mars-in-
pse...](http://nitrogen.posterous.com/curiositys-view-of-mars-in-
pseudocolor-3d)

------
cantbecool
I wonder how much data costs per kilobyte from Mars?

~~~
mixmax
Since there's probably nobody else using the line - nothing.

Or more accurately: The fixed cost for getting the dataline installed is
extremely high, but once it's there and has no other use than sending data
back to earth it's almost free to use. The only cost is the electricity used,
and since it's on a nuclear battery that will run for many years you can
discount that.

In other words: Send as much data back as you possibly can. Prioritise it and
send the most important first of course, but don't ever let the line sit idle.

~~~
wmf
On the Earth side there may be contention since AFAIK the Deep Space Network
is shared by multiple missions.

~~~
jonah
<http://deepspace.jpl.nasa.gov/dsn/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Space_Network>

------
airlocksoftware
Does anyone know the bandwidth of the connection to Curiosity? Closest thing I
was able to was the Spirit rover with 258 kbit/s.

~~~
uxp
I've read that when the MSL Rover Relays through the MRO (which seems to be
the LIDAR communications) the link is about 2Mb/s, but a constant direct link
to Earth over UHF is only 500 bits/s

------
ChuckMcM
I noticed the robot got its finger over the camera in the upper right corner.
:-) Nice shot though.

------
dools
Instagram should have done the colour corrected version with a filter. PR
opportunity: MISSED.

------
jebblue
The Viking photos taken on Mars in the late 70's are pretty cool too.

------
hybrid11
Anyone know what picture compression format they are using?

~~~
wmf
Maybe one of these: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICER>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCSDS_122.0-B-1>

